# Looking for new pheasant area



## Wild Thing (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, folks, our small group has been hunting near Mott for several years and have had problems with drought and low bird counts this year and last. We've been told we should head to southeastern North Dakota and give that a shot for roosters. While we know the central and northern part of the state well for ducks, we've never set foot in the southeast.
Any ideas, tips, suggestions out there on where and WHEN we should go would be forever appreciated.
Thanks!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ummm...there was a lot of talk about Pembina last year. :lol:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

South Dakota bird counts are way up!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Pembina is where I'm heading. I have a cousin up there that tells the bird count this year is phenomenal !!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Knock on some doors in South Central ND. You will get on land (not every time) hunting is pretty good Some areas up around Garrison are pretty good as well, Access is a little more difficult in that area. You are now able to buy Tribal licenses in ND that would be another possibility.

Later
Bob


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

There arent any birds in SE ND!!!!! Dont waste your time. Go to SD...you will have better luck. :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Wild Thing, Lots of birds in se north dakota not as good as Mott area but also not as commecialized yet. Lots of PLOTS areas to hunt as well as WPA. Lots of posted land but knock on some doors and you will get access. The problem you will find is lodging, most motels are filled a year in advance. The first week is for resident only on PlOTS so I would come later. You may think about the middle of November most of the residents are done hunting that time of the year. Most of the crops being raised in the se are corn and beans by that time they are pretty well harvested. Much easier to get on land that time of the year also. Good Luck make sure you come and bring lots of freinds and $$$$ we like it.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

g/o said:


> ...Lots of birds in se north dakota not as good as Mott area but also not as commecialized yet.
> 
> Good Luck make sure you come and bring lots of freinds and $$$$ we like it.


"Yet" would be the key word here...so unfortunate.

"We" meaning you (G/O's), or the state/residents of ND. As a freelance resident hunter of the state of ND I would most certainly rather have the wildlife, and not have to pay for access, compared to a few extra dollars off my state tax bill.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

"we" would be the residents and buisness people in small town North Dakota. Yes we like there money. No one will force you to pay access there is plenty of land to hunt on for free. PLOTS, WPA and lots of private land but you will have to ask permission.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I could care less about asking for permission--doesn't bother me one bit to talk to another human. The problem lies when there is no "private" land to even ask about in the first place. You said it wasn't commercialized yet, what do you think happens when it does become commercialized...access gets easier?!? :eyeroll:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

By the way, since I'm in such a good mood tonight anyway, regarding the original question:

Get in your vehicle and drive out there, scout a little, and find out for yourselves!

If you know what you're doing you can find pheasants basically anywhere across the entire state with the exception of the NE corner.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

ATTENTION!!!! ATTENTION!!!!! All the birds are dead in South Central and South East ND. The floods killed all of them.....GO TO MOTT!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

The numbers in the SW are way up...Mott should be much better this year with lot's more cover...Seriously...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Jiffy, Your BUSTED.. On another forum you were looking for people to join you to hunt in the Ellendale area. One of them was njsimonson that you were dragging along. SHAME SHAME SHAME. Good old Nodakers like yourselves trying to send people to Pembina. One thing that you did say that was correct there was flooding. Many of the cornfields had low spots filled, by November the corn should be off and anyof these sloughs should be dynomite especially next to CRP


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

g/o, I thought that maybe the :wink: and the :lol: would give it away.....You should be a detective man....Did I say Pembina???? Sorry, I meant to say Langdon...much better numbers over there :justanangel:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm guiding in the Grand Forks area... :lol: If anyone is interested...$300 dollars a gun and a hardy Mcdonalds breakfast before the hunt. I will also throw in Green Day CD. I cater to women pheasant hunters as well :wink:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

good deal


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

g/o:

I hear you man, all that money coming into the state. I can't believe how many new buildings/businesses have gone up in Napoleon, Steele, Mott, and Kulm. The house market has gone crazy in those small towns due to NR's. Two weeks ago I saw a 2000 square foot home with steel siding and central air with 3 bedrooms up and 1 down go for just over $17,000. Can you believe that???? It will be inhabited by a guy from Wisconsin 14 days out of the year. Man, the family living next to it is really excited!!! They can't wait to see how high the grass grows. And to add insult to injury, I am sure Mr. Wisconsin won't have any problems buying land for $200-300 per acre over a farmers bid raising the land values and taking that land out of ag production AND away from you and me.

You g/o's just don't get it do you.

Wild Thing: Go to Mott. They love you over there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

..........and moved to hot topics......


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

> wild thing said Hey, folks, our small group has been hunting near Mott for several years and have had problems with drought and low bird counts this year and last. We've been told we should head to southeastern North Dakota and give that a shot for roosters


 Wild thing if you have places around Mott that you can hunt by all means go, I've hunted there many years, and my farmer friend there says the hatch though not the best he's ever seen, says it should be much better than last year. Remember even in a down year in Mott there's still alot of birds.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

g/o,

Although I respect much of what you say on this forum and thank you as one of the few outfitters that frequent the site with a slightly different opinion than some of the others, I have to take issue with an outfitter/guide telling the general public they are welcome to come to ND to hunt as we have lots of public land and the privte land can be accessed by asking. It's really not that easy. Can you find places to hunt? Yes....is it as easy to as you say?.....No.

I would venture to guess, and obviously I can't prove this, but it is much easier to access private land if you are from the area you want to hunt. If you were from Fargo, Bismarck or any other area outside the SE it would be substantially harder to find a place to hunt on private land. Try getting permission aroound Oakes and Fullerton in the Fall. Many of us from outside your area find increasingly harder to access private land from one year to the next.

Just saying don't paint such a rosey picture for these guys looking for places to hunt...the PLOTS lands in some areas are getting pounded day in and day out by not only NRs but residents who are having trouble accessing private land.

For you guys asking about the area...just another opinion.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

L2H, Your argument really has no merit. If Mr WI had not bought that house for 17k who would have and for how much? Do you suppose the previous owner is mad Mr WI showed up? I do not know what town the house was sold in, but most cities have ordinances that if lawns don't get mowed they mow them and it gets attached to there taxes. Same thing goes for snow removal. It's also the same here in the country if I don't mow my ditches the county does it and they add it onto my taxes. When it comes to selling real estate that is between the buyer and seller. If I deciede to sell my land to the neighbor boy because I want to help him out thats my buisness. If I put it for sale on the auction block and take the highest price and Mr WI buys it, thats life get use to it. You guys on this site continually preach freelance hunters, but it is only the Nodak freelancers you are concerened with. I get it l2h I hope you do someday.

FH, I'm glad you respect my opinion, now all I have to do is convert you. I wish you would go back and read my first post on this subject. I told Wild Thing, 1 There are lots of birds in se ND. 2. It is not as comercialized as Mott "YET". There are more PLOTS and WPA areas in this part of the state then elsewhere. 3. I told he would find lodging a problem. 4. I advised him to come the middle of November. Now I don't know how much more honest I could be. Yes FH you will have a hard time finding a place to hunt early in the season. Come middle of November its a different story. I and my neighbor both put our phone numbers on our signs. In the last 3 years either one of us has had more than 3 calls a year. Instead of giving Wild Thing answers like go to Pembina, no birds in se nd,go to Mott etc. I was completely honest with him what is wrong with that?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Nothing wrong with it. I just am trying to make the point that it is increasingly harder and harder to access land and that while there may be good hunting on the PLOTS....we don't necessarily need to load everyone into those areas. Yes there are pheasants in the SE...and as a result there has been a movement into those areas by more outfitters...which in turn takes land access away from both res. and NR hunters pushing more and more of them to the PLOTS every year.

Thank you for opening your land to others by use of the phone numbers. I have called and talked to other outfitters (in the SW) about loosening up the hunting in the LATE season to harvest the excess roosters and have been laughed at for doing it. The mind set by most G/Os is that it's a business and they really don't mind if anyone hunts without paying...you know that. The above was tried as a way to compromise....the answer "yes the farmers would still get their same share of money to open the access to hunters, about $50.00 per day but there would be nothing in it for me (G/O) so why would we want to do it....even though there are no custmers at that tme of the year.

Sorry off the point.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Whats wrong with that???? I'll tell you what is wrong with that.....I dont want it BROADCASTED accross the entire internet that SE and SC ND are the "places" to go!!!!!!!!!! We have enough people hunting down there the way it is. I think you may be just trying to "fill your pockets".

Do you live NE of Fullerton????? I think I know who you are.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy

Lets just go bag our limits in the Pembina/Langdon area !!! :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

ahha Jiffy hard to believe isn't it. I put it on this site but you can advertise it on another website and thats ok. You are a classic example, freelance this and that but anti nonresident. Public does not include nonresidents right? Ever wonder why we have problems in this state.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I hate to tell you people mad about prices going up... it is happening everywhere, not just in ND. You should see prices on MN lakeshore. Average people like myself could never afford it anymore. Getting mad about it does nothing, but make is sound like you hate everyone that is not from ND....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

mossymo, :lol: I booked a hunt with Rick Acker....the McDonald's breakfast is what sold me on it.... :wink:

Hey g/o, you didnt answer my question!!!! I bet I know who you are.

BTW, what I said inregards to hunting "ditch chickens" on a different site has nothing to do with residents or nonresidents. It was about asking certain people if they wanted to come hunting with me....thats it. For christs sake, everybody knows SE and SC ND hold alot of birds. Big news flash there!!!!!!! I just dont appreciate YOU "handing" out that info. I also question your motives. You try to portray the "helpful guy image"....I think you may be trying to help your bank account.....

Whats your screename on this other "site"?????? I know it isnt the same as it is here.....I freqent that site offten and trust me, there is no g/o overthere.......I suppose you wont tell me that either


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Jiffy, you just booked with him so you could assist with the women pheasant hunters !!! Rumor has it you have McDonalds breakfast right at home.........LOL !!!


----------



## Wild Thing (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, I didn't mean to stir up a hornet's nest!
Thanks to everyone who offered real information.
And to the others, I fully understand where you are coming from!
Isn't it too bad that we don't have enough wildllife and enough quality, undeveloped land left so we could all have good access to ducks, pheasants, deer, fish, etc.?
And if our economy was truly good, landowners wouldnt' need to charge people to hunt public game!
We need more open land with access for everyone, more grass and swamps, and more money in the rural economy. Maybe then we could all get along! Seems we've been going the wrong way lately.
See ya in the fields! be safe...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wild Thing

Do not worry about it. This Crap gets out of hand every time it is brought up. Bottom Line If you have a heartbeat and know how to ask for permission to hunt you will find Pheasants all over the state. Probably not in the Pembina Area.

Bob


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

g/o:

It was wrong of me to come all worked up. It caught me on a bad day and I have since rethought about my typing. My bad and my apologies.

I guess I read too far into your posts. It seems like I always here how great the hunting has been for economic development when in reality is just an economic impact.

It is just hard for those of us seeing the land either leased up by guides or taken away because of absentee landowners.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Just make sure you keep that crap up north. We ain't got no pheasants in Nebraska to argue about.


----------



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I heard Nebraska has excellent pheasant and quail hunting 
and I just read today, that its going to be as good as it gets
in Nebraska this year, Im even thinking about a late season 
hunt down there. Also read the same about South Dakota.

Can you imagine what our hunting would be like if all of the land
had buffer zones along the road ways and boundry lines, and no mowing of road side ditches until August ??????????

L   king forward to September

My dogs have trained me well I think Im READY

Happy & Safe Hunting to ALL :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> I'm guiding in the Grand Forks area... :lol: If anyone is interested...$300 dollars a gun and a hardy Mcdonalds breakfast before the hunt. I will also throw in Green Day CD. I cater to women pheasant hunters as well :wink:


 :lol: :lol: LMAO! That's funny!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey g/o,

I am going to give you the "benefit of the doubt".....you have either been away from the fourm or you have been trying to ignore me. I am going to go with the first!!! Just for your "reputation" anyway. I dont "hide" behind my screename. My name is Lee E McDonald. I grew up in Ellendale ND. I think I know who you are!!! I have alot of relatives and freinds down there and if you are the guy I think you are I just want too know. No questions, just a simple answer!! If you dont want to talk about it on here that is fine. E-mail: [email protected]....or home phone: (701) 281-1978. If you dont reply in some way....hey, I guess you dont have the "gonads" to even be on here. I have read some of your posts and I want to know who you are...thats all. I figure I put my name and number out there so If your "half the man" you portray yourself to be you will do the same......I am looking forward to hearing from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ps: MossyMo, thanks for the sticker!!! Its going on the icehouse this winter. If ya want to come fishing sometime let me know. I always seem to do okay :wink: take care!!! Later!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bump!!!

No repley mr. g/o???? Something to hide??? I dont!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

g/o, this is the last time I am going to bump this up to the top....I know you have read it!!! It is just rather sad that you will not reply. I guess you really dont have the "gonads" for this....do you???

None the less, I still know who you are!!! I just didnt think you were such a *****!!!!!!

Give me the respect of a response and I will give you respect on this board. Until then.....you have made an enemy!!! Like you care!!! Just what I thought..... :lol: WHIMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Come on.....We get a G/O willing to talk on the site and you start calling names! Is there a reason you're going after him? Or do you just hate Guides and Outfitters.

I don't agree with most of what he says but isn't everyone entitled to their opinion?

The reason we don't have more Guides and Outfitters conversing with us here is because of posts like the one above.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There are supposed to be no personal attacks on this site Jiffy. Please talk like an adult when using this forum. It is ok to disagree with someone but you don't need to stoop to that level. If you have a problem with someone take it to the PM's.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Men will be men and boys will be boys.

I can't even keep track what the arguement is. My name is Paul Molitor, not and it should not matter.

I don't agree with G/O, mostly because outfitters have changed the hunting in ND forever. He might be a good outfitter and everything but all of us free lancers have lost access to big $$$.

Let's respect each other as humans and agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion.

I do think it is common word on this site do not share specific locations. If anyone is a true hunter they can find birds. 
Pettibone also has lots of birds. oke:


----------

